# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  How long before painting external render

## wrexter

Hi, 
What is the shortest time that I have to wait before I am able to paint external sand finish render? 
I am on a bit of a tight timeframe and would need to paint asap but I will wait if I have to. 
Cheers

----------


## intertd6

That would be dependent on the manufacturers recommendation for the chosen product.
regards inter

----------


## stevoh741

I was told 2 weeks. I only left it three days and never had any problems.

----------


## autogenous

Make sure there isnt wet patches from rain etc and its well worth putting a water based sealer prior to painting.

----------


## Impression

Product Detail
Try Dulux Green Render Sealer. 2 Days drying time

----------


## JS001

Can you advise what the best product is to prime or seal fresh render.  Some say that you can paint straight over with something like Taunmans Endure however I would think that something to prime or seal the fresh render would be best practise.

----------

